
Ask HN: Does the SaaS subscription model work in academic research? - philippz
Do you know of any startups that established a subscription model within academic research? I&#x27;m wondering if there is a difference between e.g Germany and the US.
======
PaulHoule
Elsevier?

~~~
philippz
Doesn't look like a classic SaaS-subscription model. Sorry, I should maybe
edit my title. I made the experience that it's way harder for intangible
products.

